# Pictures of Amblipigid Enclosures



## numbat1000 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm getting a _Damon Diadema_ in the summer and am putting together the enclosure soon. Would anybody be kind enough to post pics of their current of past ambli enclosures?  I'd like to get some ideas.


----------



## Mindibun (May 28, 2014)

Im at work now but will post pics when I get home. This is my favorite species, hands down. If I had fifty of these I'd keep them all. They are amazing. I want to get a tattoo of one and have had a design in mind for a while but have not found anyone who can do the style I like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mindibun (May 29, 2014)

The male's enclosure: 

The wood in the left hand corner is a cork tube/round that is just stood on end. He never goes inside it. He spends most of his time stretched out on the vertical piece.












The female's enclosure:

She used to have substrate just like the male but for some reason she is a messy eater and cricket parts were always falling to the floor. That drew in ants and I got really tired of cleaning them out and brushing them off of her by hand. So I took out the sub and gave her some moss for humidity and it's so much easier to clean now. No more ants. 







From the side:







The female spends almost ALL of her time in her cork tube/round. And the male never uses his. Go figure, right? Men and women -- like night and day. :laugh:


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll play too!:

The left container is what my D. diadema was in when I got it. The right is from a two-pack Dollar Store find.



The lid seals nicely, and with the sides being crystal clear, I can check for stray whips before closing it.
Close-up of the demon itself:



The bark is from an old tree branch. The limb was so dried out that the bark fell off. I boiled it and fell into about 12 pieces, and this piece is one of the ones I trade when they get moldy.
In the top, you can see a banded cricket that has not been caught yet, despite having no jumping legs. 



And a shot of the rest of the ventilation holes:



The bark slab is on a nice angle, and got a successful molt on May 11, 2014! Since this guy is still so small, I often feed very small pinhead crickets. So far, they haven't escaped through the ground-level ventilation, but during feedings, I place the whole enclosure into a bigger one, just in case.


----------



## Ambly (Jun 11, 2014)

I've pondered an amblypygi tattoo as well!

Amblypygi definitely do best in simple enclosures, mostly because of their biology.  A rough surface on which to hang out and molt (cork is preferred for lots of reasons) and substrate containing some moisture content is all they really need.  Their enclosure should never be bone dry, as their natural habitat is not as dry as most expect.  Moisture is mostly for molting.

I use critter keepers and the same set up as those above (bit more moist round the clock though, largely because I have isopods in the substrate), but I lay papertowel over it and close it over (to keep prey from escaping and provide a suitable surface).  They molt on both wood and the paper towel roof.


----------



## ecooper (Jun 11, 2014)

I posted some photos of what I was using to house some juvenile Damon in another thread here: 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?263251-great-dollar-store-containers-(pics)

The critters are doing well. I just wish I could find more of these containers!

Cheers,
EC


----------



## petyrambly (Jun 17, 2014)

*Enclosure for Damon Diadema*

I've had this 30g tank set up since last August to house two adult Damon Diadema I purchased from tarantuaspiders.com. The male died shortly after shipping, however the female managed to produce young several months later. Both the adult and the young seem to thrive together, and I haven't seen any fighting among the group since selling about a third of the young. Temp stays around 75 and humidity is at 78%.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 17, 2014)

petyrambly said:


> I've had this 30g tank set up since last August to house two adult Damon Diadema I purchased from tarantuaspiders.com. The male died shortly after shipping, however the female managed to produce young several months later. Both the adult and the young seem to thrive together, and I haven't seen any fighting among the group since selling about a third of the young. Temp stays around 75 and humidity is at 78%.


I have an Exo-terra 18x18x24 (33gal) that I'm considering turning into a planted tank for D. diadema. Yours looks quite attractive! Right now, mine is overgrown with plants, but if I can get some funding (from a job or something lol) then I can pull most of it, and start adding climbing surfaces.

My D. diadema only has about a 10cm whipspan, so I have lots of time to consider changes.


----------

